# Uber permanently closed account over false accusations



## Paxfalseaccu (Jan 29, 2019)

Uber recently permanently deactivated my dad's account over false accusations. He has been driving for 3yrs, 6000+ rides, 250+ compliments, received preferred driver badge couple of months back for maintaining his rating over 4.9.

They are now refusing to do anything about reactivation. They are not sharing who complaint, time or anything so that he can recall what actually happened. My husband and dad went to the greenlight hub to talk... They were told that a rider put in a complaint that he was getting too personal. He has tons of compliments stating the opposite and how safe riders felt with him. How they felt like he's their own grand father etc.

Is there anything that can be done about it? This was his only source of income because of health issues. We are all feeling extremely hurt over the false accusations and he's feeling so depressed because they have attacked his character and honesty.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Paxfalseaccu said:


> Uber recently permanently deactivated my dad's account over false accusations. He has been driving for 3yrs, 6000+ rides, 250+ compliments, received preferred driver badge couple of months back for maintaining his rating over 4.9.
> 
> They are now refusing to do anything about reactivation. They are not sharing who complaint, time or anything so that he can recall what actually happened. My husband and dad went to the greenlight hub to talk... They were told that a rider put in a complaint that he was getting too personal. He has tons of compliments stating the opposite and how safe riders felt with him. How they felt like he's their own grand father etc.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done about it? This was his only source of income because of health issues. We are all feeling extremely hurt over the false accusations and he's feeling so depressed because they have attacked his character and honesty.


Absolutely UNCONSTITUTIONAL !

We NEED A UNION !


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Paxfalseaccu said:


> Uber recently permanently deactivated my dad's account over false accusations. He has been driving for 3yrs, 6000+ rides, 250+ compliments, received preferred driver badge couple of months back for maintaining his rating over 4.9.
> 
> They are now refusing to do anything about reactivation. They are not sharing who complaint, time or anything so that he can recall what actually happened. My husband and dad went to the greenlight hub to talk... They were told that a rider put in a complaint that he was getting too personal. He has tons of compliments stating the opposite and how safe riders felt with him. How they felt like he's their own grand father etc.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done about it? This was his only source of income because of health issues. We are all feeling extremely hurt over the false accusations and he's feeling so depressed because they have attacked his character and honesty.


Uber's decisions are always final......even with a lawyer.......

Uber will never share any information on a passenger's complaints.

They already have 38 drivers to take his place.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Paxfalseaccu said:


> Uber recently permanently deactivated my dad's account over false accusations. He has been driving for 3yrs, 6000+ rides, 250+ compliments, received preferred driver badge couple of months back for maintaining his rating over 4.9.
> 
> They are now refusing to do anything about reactivation. They are not sharing who complaint, time or anything so that he can recall what actually happened. My husband and dad went to the greenlight hub to talk... They were told that a rider put in a complaint that he was getting too personal. He has tons of compliments stating the opposite and how safe riders felt with him. How they felt like he's their own grand father etc.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done about it? This was his only source of income because of health issues. We are all feeling extremely hurt over the false accusations and he's feeling so depressed because they have attacked his character and honesty.


Apply for Lyft


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Paxfalseaccu said:


> Uber recently permanently deactivated my dad's account over false accusations. He has been driving for 3yrs, 6000+ rides, 250+ compliments, received preferred driver badge couple of months back for maintaining his rating over 4.9.
> 
> They are now refusing to do anything about reactivation. They are not sharing who complaint, time or anything so that he can recall what actually happened. My husband and dad went to the greenlight hub to talk... They were told that a rider put in a complaint that he was getting too personal. He has tons of compliments stating the opposite and how safe riders felt with him. How they felt like he's their own grand father etc.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done about it? This was his only source of income because of health issues. We are all feeling extremely hurt over the false accusations and he's feeling so depressed because they have attacked his character and honesty.


If your father drives in Canada you're in some luck. Your father probably believes he's still bound by the arbitration clause in his agreement with Uber. In Canada as of the 2nd of this month that's no longer the case.

You should seek legal council.

This happens to a lot of drivers so hopefully you can interest your lawyer into attempting to go class action with it.

It's been alleged before that Uber seeks any opportunity to deactivate long time drivers, but particularly those receiving a higher compensation percentage. One of the things your lawyer should be looking for is the number of drivers who have been deactivated with a large number of rides, and whether or not they're at a higher percentage rate compensation than the average driver in his market so he can better make a determination as to whether or not that was a contributing factor to his deactivation.



> https://business.financialpost.com/...on-clause-opening-door-to-driver-class-action
> *Uber loses court battle over arbitration clause, opening door to driver class action*
> *Appeals court rules Uber Technologies' driver services agreement 'unconscionable' and 'invalid'*
> 
> ...


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> If your father drives in Canada you're in some luck. Your father probably believes he's still bound by the arbitration clause in his agreement with Uber. In Canada as of the 2nd of this month that's no longer the case.
> 
> You should seek legal council.
> 
> ...


Or your dad can move on
And simply apply to Lyft
and be back on the road 
be4 u can say Willie Wonkytonk 3 Times Fast


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Uber's decisions are always final......even with a lawyer.......


Uber relies on its arbitration policy to save it, in this case since the driver seems to be from Canada that won't save Uber from legal proceedings if the driver chooses to go that route. Whether the driver wins or not will then depend on the facts of the situation, and not be completely in Uber's favor. Frankly if what the op is saying pans out, then uber would be smart to just give the driver his job back with back pay.



Solid 5 said:


> Uber will never share any information on a passenger's complaints.


The process for doing this in the US has been documented here before. It involves suing the pax who brought the allegation in small claims without the name of the pax, and the court gets that information from uber for you.

Not entirely sure of the full extent of it, but it has been done before.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Absolutely UNCONSTITUTIONAL !
> 
> We NEED A UNION !


Lol. Please point out where in the constitution it says that Uber drivers can't be deactivated for any (or no) reason.

They can be, and they are all the time.

Last thing I want is a union telling me when and where to work, and assigning those shift schedules based on seniority. No thank you.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

My opinion:


In writing. Sent certified mail, return receipt requested, a letter from an attorney requesting rider information as you intend to sue the rider for defamation of character.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

they have noticed a pattern of behavior that does not comply to the community standards.

wether it's true or not, move on or lyft on


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> My opinion:
> 
> In writing. Sent certified mail, return receipt requested, a letter from an attorney requesting rider information as you intend to sue the rider for defamation of character.


Your lawyers < Uber's lawyers


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Paxfalseaccu said:


> Uber recently permanently deactivated my dad's account over false accusations. He has been driving for 3yrs, 6000+ rides, 250+ compliments, received preferred driver badge couple of months back for maintaining his rating over 4.9.
> 
> They are now refusing to do anything about reactivation. They are not sharing who complaint, time or anything so that he can recall what actually happened. My husband and dad went to the greenlight hub to talk... They were told that a rider put in a complaint that he was getting too personal. He has tons of compliments stating the opposite and how safe riders felt with him. How they felt like he's their own grand father etc.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done about it? This was his only source of income because of health issues. We are all feeling extremely hurt over the false accusations and he's feeling so depressed because they have attacked his character and honesty.


Did he do anything was caught on video or audio?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Paxfalseaccu said:


> Is there anything that can be done about it? This was his only source of income


Unfortunately not. All Uber drivers are at risk of deactivation at any time, for any (or no) reason with no notice or warning.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Absolutely UNCONSTITUTIONAL !
> 
> We NEED A UNION !


A business Doesnt want to use a particular contractor for their business. How is that unconstitutional?

A business cannot be forced to use anyone to operate their business as long as it wasnt done so for discriminatory reasons.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Paxfalseaccu said:


> he's feeling so depressed because they have attacked his character and honesty.


To hell with them. He should not feel bad; a small percentage of the general population are scum. One generally does not appreciate this in normal life, but it becomes clear when you've worked with the broad spectrum of the general public. There are scumbags walking and living among us; they're just not noticeable unless you participate in activities where you'll come into contact with them. Anyway, it's no reflection on your father.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

I highly suggest he move on to Lyft, he will probably enjoy the higher rate of tips.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

BenDrivin said:


> I highly suggest he move on to Lyft, he will probably enjoy the higher rate of tips.


I've only been at this about 3 weeks. I am driving both Uber and Lyft. If I had to give up either one, I don't think it would be worth my time to drive rideshare. It's barely worth my time as is. The extra pings are needed. Maybe I just started at a bad time (with the gov shutdown).


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Your lawyers < Uber's lawyers


Nope. Uber will have little to say. If they deny the request, then they will be forced to give cause.

Put the ball im their court. An attorney would probably draft the letter for a couple hundred bucks.

By the way, I am not an attorney, just making a suggestion.



steveK2016 said:


> A business Doesnt want to use a particular contractor for their business. How is that unconstitutional?
> 
> A business cannot be forced to use anyone to operate their business as long as it wasnt done so for discriminatory reasons.


Which is fine until they gave the reason for not using him. When they did, the story changes. He is looking to clear his name. And there is only one way to do so.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Paxfalseaccu said:


> Uber recently permanently deactivated my dad's account over false accusations. He has been driving for 3yrs, 6000+ rides, 250+ compliments, received preferred driver badge couple of months back for maintaining his rating over 4.9.
> 
> They are now refusing to do anything about reactivation. They are not sharing who complaint, time or anything so that he can recall what actually happened. My husband and dad went to the greenlight hub to talk... They were told that a rider put in a complaint that he was getting too personal. He has tons of compliments stating the opposite and how safe riders felt with him. How they felt like he's their own grand father etc.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done about it? This was his only source of income because of health issues. We are all feeling extremely hurt over the false accusations and he's feeling so depressed because they have attacked his character and honesty.


Does your dad look like you?
have him use your account


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Or your dad can move on
> And simply apply to Lyft
> and be back on the road
> be4 u can say Willie Wonkytonk 3 Times Fast


Or he can take legal steps along the lines suggested by Wonkytonk in post #5 _and_ start driving for lyft. They're not mutually exclusive options.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Your lawyers < Uber's lawyers


That's literally untrue. People sue large corporations all the time and win. In fact, if the case is worth enough upon winning, it could be easy to find a really good lawyer to do it for a hefty chunk of winnings and no fees upon a lost case.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

He might also be able to argue for it being age discrimination. Truth is though they now treat all drivers pretty much like garbage. We are all just trash tot hem. A dime a dozen.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

It is wrong to be thrown away without recourse for unsubstantiated complaints, but this is how it is. Your father is a seasoned enough driver to have known better! All drivers who last more than a month know we can be permanently deactivated for almost _anything _at _anytime_. Anyone who doesn't accept this fact is just pulling the wool over their eyes.

I hate to be uncouth here, but did you ever think that perhaps your father *is *actually a tad responsible here? I am not saying he is some pervert or something blatantly hitting on riders, but there are loads of drivers who don't know when to just shut up and drive. Besides, Uber does not deactivate drivers after a single rider complaint unless it is extremely serious. He is of a different generation and to imagine him saying something to make a sensitive millennial get all butthurt is not beyond the pale.

You are just too close to the situation in my opinion, but you know him and I do not so whatever. One last thing I will mention is that I occasionally watch back dash cam footage to see where I can improve or change behavior and it can be very illuminating.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> It is wrong to be thrown away without recourse for unsubstantiated complaints, but this is how it is. Your father is a seasoned enough driver to have known better! All drivers who last more than a month know we can be permanently deactivated for almost _anything _at _anytime_. Anyone who doesn't accept this fact is just pulling the wool over their eyes.
> 
> I hate to be uncouth here, but did you ever think that perhaps your father *is *actually a tad responsible here? I am not saying he is some pervert or something blatantly hitting on riders, but there are loads of drivers who don't know when to just shut up and drive. Besides, Uber does not deactivate drivers after a single rider complaint unless it is extremely serious. He is of a different generation and to imagine him saying something to make a sensitive millennial get all butthurt is not beyond the pale.
> 
> You are just too close to the situation in my opinion, but you know him and I do not so whatever. One last thing I will mention is that I occasionally watch back dash cam footage to see where I can improve or change behavior and it can be very illuminating.


exactly, stop talking with pax.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm sure with that many rides he knew to have a camera. He can go back and look at the video footage from his camera and use that as evidence after he finds the information from Uber for the defamation suit. Its called discovery and Uber has to provide it.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Your lawyers < Uber's lawyers


In these cases I suggest a giant mega lawyer with offices everywhere


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> In these cases I suggest a giant mega lawyer with offices everywhere


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> In these cases I suggest a giant mega lawyer with offices everywhere


If the pax ain't legit ya must acquit!


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Its unfortunate that nowdays you're no longer innocent until proven guilty. Thank the #metoo and the liberals for making it the norm to falsely accuse without recourse.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> Its unfortunate that nowdays you're no longer innocent until proven guilty. Thank the #metoo and the liberals for making it the norm to falsely accuse without recourse.


Tell us how the liberal hurt you


----------



## Paxfalseaccu (Jan 29, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> It is wrong to be thrown away without recourse for unsubstantiated complaints, but this is how it is. Your father is a seasoned enough driver to have known better! All drivers who last more than a month know we can be permanently deactivated for almost _anything _at _anytime_. Anyone who doesn't accept this fact is just pulling the wool over their eyes.
> 
> I hate to be uncouth here, but did you ever think that perhaps your father *is *actually a tad responsible here? I am not saying he is some pervert or something blatantly hitting on riders, but there are loads of drivers who don't know when to just shut up and drive. Besides, Uber does not deactivate drivers after a single rider complaint unless it is extremely serious. He is of a different generation and to imagine him saying something to make a sensitive millennial get all butthurt is not beyond the pale.
> 
> You are just too close to the situation in my opinion, but you know him and I do not so whatever. One last thing I will mention is that I occasionally watch back dash cam footage to see where I can improve or change behavior and it can be very illuminating.


With 3yrs he had enough experience to not talk to the passengers too much and when to stop. But it's okay, he has decided to start Lyft and be even more careful. He was eventually planning to stop anyways sometime this year but at this moment, he really needed the money he was making with Uber.

We may take a legal action.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Paxfalseaccu said:


> With 3yrs he had enough experience to not talk to the passengers too much and when to stop. But it's okay, he has decided to start Lyft and be even more careful. He was eventually planning to stop anyways sometime this year but at this moment, he really needed the money he was making with Uber.
> 
> We may take a legal action.


Good! Good Luck and keep us informed.

Don't forget, in today's world, he could have simply been the victim of someone looking to destroy a random male because............

TOXIC MASCULINITY.

and yes there are those that would take down an innocent just to make themselves feel important.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Sue the pax, not uber. A few have won defamation cases.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Tell us how the liberal hurt you


Huh


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> My opinion:
> 
> In writing. Sent certified mail, return receipt requested, a letter from an attorney requesting rider information as you intend to sue the rider for defamation of character.


You realize they don't even answer to those.
Do it to get it on record but that's all it is.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

2Cents said:


> You realize they don't even answer to those.
> Do it to get it on record but that's all it is.


You've done it?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> In these cases I suggest a giant mega lawyer with offices everywhere


I have a great firm, I'll refer you if you wish (I get a bird dog fee).
Its called "DontWe, Hosem and Howe".
They are ruthless, that is totally without Ruth.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

If you only knew how many subpoenas, and court documents go unanswered by them on a daily basis, you would see it's not an actual "company"
Do what you feel comfortable. Just don't spend too much money in the process and keep your hopes up. I hope it works out for you, either way.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

BenDrivin said:


> I highly suggest he move on to Lyft, he will probably enjoy the higher rate of tips.


Will he enjoy the high deductible too?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I have a great firm, I'll refer you if you wish (I get a bird dog fee).
> Its called "DontWe, Hosem and Howe".
> They are ruthless, that is totally without Ruth.


What happened to Dewey and Cheatem? And why didn't Howe get moved up front?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

CTK said:


> Lol. Please point out where in the constitution it says that Uber drivers can't be deactivated for any (or no) reason.
> 
> They can be, and they are all the time.
> 
> Last thing I want is a union telling me when and where to work, and assigning those shift schedules based on seniority. No thank you.


There's nothing in the Constitution protecting that driver's job, but uber's on very thin legal ice with their bogus denial of being a transportation company, their classification of their drivers as independent contractors, their previous drivers' contract that contained false and contradictory clauses, etc. (Last year they amended the drivers's contract but that doesn't take away from the fact that the previous contract was bogus)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fargle said:


> What happened to Dewey and Cheatem? And why didn't Howe get moved up front?


Dewey and Cheatem left the partnership some years ago. Opened up their own shop with a gal named Howl. Dewey, Cheatem and Howl work the hospital emergency rooms looking for clients.
I was in court once, waiting for my case to be called, and Ms. Kitty Howl, esq., was arguing with the judge. He told her to submit a 'detailed and expanded brief' on her motion, so she threw a pair of her panties at him. They were expanded ... (she's a pretty big gal), I don't know how detailed they were ... but the bailiff took her away in cuffs (for further interrogation and deep probing.)

Howe sold some shares of his partnership to the other remaining partners so they are all 1/3 partners. 
Howe is actually my atty. He told me this story once just before court convened on my case - he was pretty drunk at the time ... but that's a whole 'nuther story.

I could keep going ...


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Uber relies on its arbitration policy to save it, in this case since the driver seems to be from Canada that won't save Uber from legal proceedings if the driver chooses to go that route. Whether the driver wins or not will then depend on the facts of the situation, and not be completely in Uber's favor. Frankly if what the op is saying pans out, then uber would be smart to just give the driver his job back with back pay.
> 
> The process for doing this in the US has been documented here before. It involves suing the pax who brought the allegation in small claims without the name of the pax, and the court gets that information from uber for you.
> 
> Not entirely sure of the full extent of it, but it has been done before.


Can you really obtain the name of the pax with this method??


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Can you really obtain the name of the pax with this method??


It's a circuitous route but I've seen it reported more than once on this board.

I'm sorry vtcomics I've looked, and while I have seen the process described before I can't find it just yet otherwise I would link you to it now.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> It's a circuitous route but I've seen it reported more than once on this board.
> 
> I'm sorry vtcomics I've looked, and while I have seen the process described before I can't find it just yet otherwise I would link you to it now.


Thanks for looking!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you can get an attorney to work on your issue for slander and libel that caused your father to be deactivated your father may come away with a nice settlement. Uber’s arbitration agreement doesn’t make them immune to criminal charges, Uber can be forced to defend its action of deactivating you and will have to release the persons name that filed the false complaint.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Paxfalseaccu said:


> Uber recently permanently deactivated my dad's account over false accusations. He has been driving for 3yrs, 6000+ rides, 250+ compliments, received preferred driver badge couple of months back for maintaining his rating over 4.9.
> 
> They are now refusing to do anything about reactivation. They are not sharing who complaint, time or anything so that he can recall what actually happened. My husband and dad went to the greenlight hub to talk... They were told that a rider put in a complaint that he was getting too personal. He has tons of compliments stating the opposite and how safe riders felt with him. How they felt like he's their own grand father etc.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done about it? This was his only source of income because of health issues. We are all feeling extremely hurt over the false accusations and he's feeling so depressed because they have attacked his character and honesty.


Was he long hauling it? Uber may have been tallying up adjustments and waited for the golden moment to drop him. I occasionally long hauled trips and took advantage of the system whenever I could as well. Uber permanently banned me after a fraudulent complaint too. Now, I'm back in a taxi going Chapter 7 bankruptcy, over the car and medical bills.


----------



## JayLeeKou (Mar 5, 2018)

Uber is a CRIMINAL and has VERY HIGH ABUSE. They are crooks and in SF HQ that they permanently deactivate drivers and that it is not getting anywhere. It may change to no human driver as a possibly, but Uber has now faced with potent abuse of the company to manipulate and **** the good drivers even if there are bad drivers and make wages ****ED UP.

UBER is the most HATRED company.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> It's a circuitous route but I've seen it reported more than once on this board.
> 
> I'm sorry vtcomics I've looked, and while I have seen the process described before I can't find it just yet otherwise I would link you to it now.


Small Claims court. You're not going to get a TON of money here, and what you get if you win you'll want to keep.

Sue something along the lines of "John/Jane Doe, a paying passenger in my vehicle, Identity to be provided by Discovery".

When writing out the S&C, indicate it was an Uber deal, with the payment made by the pax with a credit card through Uber. This will open the door for you to subpoena any and all information they have on the pax (you'll want EVERYTHING they have on them -- the complaint they made about you in exact words as well as any recordings of any conversations with them on the subject, complaint history of the pax in both directions, etc.) And info on contacting the credit card company so you can amend your S&C to have the real name, and have an address to serve them.

You'd be going for slander and defamation of character and damages you suffered because of it using several weeks of driving history with the TNC to prove.out an average of what was lost. If it doesn't come up to your state's max for small claims court, add on the difference as "punitive damages". You may or may not get that part, even if you win, but it's a legitimate request if fraud was committed.

If you win, you'll also get your litigation costs.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

getting to personal? i hate to say it , but could it be your dad was making females uncomfortable with flirty borderline filthy talk? ( i know kids may never see their dad that way , but it does happen) i dont think it was from 1 compliant about it. 
however if its not the case, it should be known uber is not a full time job to count on, you can wake up one day and boom your deactivated, i had a false report of smoking weed once, i have asthma and dont even smoke cigs.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber works in mysterious ways.


If by mysterious you mean obviously deceptive ways, then sure thing bro, totally agree with that shiz right there.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

The problem is your Dad is dealing with a morally corrupt company.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


>


Johnnie Cochran is dead. I still laugh at the commercials for his firm running today.

The asswipe to his left is the father of the societal blight that is known as the Kardashians.

In addition to all his other crimes, the most heinous crime O.J. committed is unleashing the Kardashians on us.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Paxfalseaccu said:


> Uber recently permanently deactivated my dad's account over false accusations. He has been driving for 3yrs, 6000+ rides, 250+ compliments, received preferred driver badge couple of months back for maintaining his rating over 4.9.
> 
> They are now refusing to do anything about reactivation. They are not sharing who complaint, time or anything so that he can recall what actually happened. My husband and dad went to the greenlight hub to talk... They were told that a rider put in a complaint that he was getting too personal. He has tons of compliments stating the opposite and how safe riders felt with him. How they felt like he's their own grand father etc.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done about it? This was his only source of income because of health issues. We are all feeling extremely hurt over the false accusations and he's feeling so depressed because they have attacked his character and honesty.


Unfortunately, the same thing happened to me after 12000 rides and consistently high ratings, etc. I was given no details about the accusation and waited 3 days with no feedback, no news from them. Luckily, I had kept dash-cam footage that I emailed to them on the 4th day - and I was immediately "reactivated". But I have lost faith in this system where riders can make any false accusation and Uber has no faith in the "driver-partners"s integrity. Hope your dad can drive for Lyft or some other rideshare org's.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

everydayimubering said:


> Unfortunately, the same thing happened to me after 12000 rides and consistently high ratings, etc. I was given no details about the accusation and waited 3 days with no feedback, no news from them. Luckily, I had kept dash-cam footage that I emailed to them on the 4th day - and I was immediately "reactivated". But I have lost faith in this system where riders can make any false accusation and Uber has no faith in the "driver-partners"s integrity. Hope your dad can drive for Lyft or some other rideshare org's.


How did you know which ride to send them or did you just guess a shift and send the whole day?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Th


everydayimubering said:


> Unfortunately, the same thing happened to me after 12000 rides and consistently high ratings, etc. I was given no details about the accusation and waited 3 days with no feedback, no news from them. Luckily, I had kept dash-cam footage that I emailed to them on the 4th day - and I was immediately "reactivated". But I have lost faith in this system where riders can make any false accusation and Uber has no faith in the "driver-partners"s integrity. Hope your dad can drive for Lyft or some other rideshare org's.


The " System" is Designed to Prostrate you and make you ' subserviant ' for the false sense of elitist mentality for the normal bus passenger riders of Uber.

Remain a Doormat or be Exiled !

" Your Own Personal Driver "!

"At the touch of a button" ( you can Send Them to Hell)

" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Uber relies on its arbitration policy to save it, in this case since the driver seems to be from Canada that won't save Uber from legal proceedings if the driver chooses to go that route. Whether the driver wins or not will then depend on the facts of the situation, and not be completely in Uber's favor. Frankly if what the op is saying pans out, then uber would be smart to just give the driver his job back with back pay.
> 
> The process for doing this in the US has been documented here before. It involves suing the pax who brought the allegation in small claims without the name of the pax, and the court gets that information from uber for you.
> 
> Not entirely sure of the full extent of it, but it has been done before.


Good advice, that's actually what I was going to suggest (small claims court), and go after the POS. In the mean time do Lyft, doordash, GrubHub, etc to get back $$. Sue the pax court costs too.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I would not replace driving Uber with Lyft. Same crap can and probably will happen again, possibly even with the same passenger because who knows, pax may use both rideshare platforms.

Options are food delivery services. Less likely to be kicked off platform, but not entirely impossible if you work at it.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Paxfalseaccu said:


> Uber recently permanently deactivated my dad's account over false accusations. He has been driving for 3yrs, 6000+ rides, 250+ compliments, received preferred driver badge couple of months back for maintaining his rating over 4.9.
> 
> They are now refusing to do anything about reactivation. They are not sharing who complaint, time or anything so that he can recall what actually happened. My husband and dad went to the greenlight hub to talk... They were told that a rider put in a complaint that he was getting too personal. He has tons of compliments stating the opposite and how safe riders felt with him. How they felt like he's their own grand father etc.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done about it? This was his only source of income because of health issues. We are all feeling extremely hurt over the false accusations and he's feeling so depressed because they have attacked his character and honesty.


 This happen when workers are not protected. When your leaders are working only in favor of big corporation ....only one solution left it call violence... fight for your rights ...I'm not suggesting you do that by your self .. that's why you have second amendment. to stop the Evel when are starving you and want to take everything from you . .


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Th
> The " System" is Designed to Prostrate you and make you ' subserviant ' for the false sense of elitist mentality for the normal bus passenger riders of Uber.
> 
> Remain a Doormat or be Exiled !
> ...


Sometimes I wonder if they're on a mission to "purge" older drivers - so they can collect 25% instead of 20%!



25rides7daysaweek said:


> How did you know which ride to send them or did you just guess a shift and send the whole day?


Oh, that was easy since they were the only unpleasant riders that night and had 1-starred me because I ended the trip and declined to go further! I had also told Uber that it would've been 'unsafe' for both of us if I had continued driving that night.


----------

